# U3G driver



## DemoDoG (Mar 6, 2009)

Since the new usb stack in current, the driver I used for my 3G modem does not work anymore so I was thinking of start using the u3g driver. Has anyone successfully used it with a Globetrotter HSDPA modem?

IÂ´m using a modeswitch tool to switch the modem from a mass storage device to a modem but that seem not to work so good with the new usb stack since it does not bring up a ethernet interface anymore.


----------

